# Tip up Town



## 3006 (May 16, 2000)

Anyone headed to Houghton Lake the weekend of the 26th?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Even after the articles in newspapers and on the TV seems like some out there didn't pay attention of just forgot. I suspect that it does not apply to many on this site but if you ride with someone who has his driver's license suspended or revoke for whatever reason, they can not operate a snowmobile either. That's on private or public land, doesn't matter. Especially at tip-up-town, I would suspect checks for that will be made.


----------



## SKEPTIC (Aug 31, 2000)

I'm heading up tonight. I haven't heard one good report on trail conditions, but the lake is o.k.
We sent a scouting party up yesterday to check out the trails, and it seems they got sidetracked by a couple local ladies. One of our group was still missing at 10:30.


----------

